# Busfehler, CP342-5



## bastler (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich versuche nun schon 2 Tage einen Wago-Profibuskoppler 750-301 mit einen CP342-5 zu verbinden. Leider bekomme ich ständig einen Busfehler. Folgendes habe ich bisher gemacht: Hardware konfiguriert, S7-314IFM, CP342-5, div. E/A-Module. Der CP ist DB-Master mit Adresse 3. Der Wago-Koppler hat in der Hardwarekonf. Adresse 5, und Adresse 5 ist auch auf dem Koppler eingestellt. Im OB1 rufe ich den FC1 und FC2 zur Datenübertragung auf. Leider bekomme ich den Busfehler nicht weg. In der erweiterten Diagnose des CP's steht für DB-Slave m. Adresse 5 folgendes drin:
-Station non existent,
-Slave deactivated,
-Der Slave wird nicht vom eigenen Master gepollt,
Wenn ich mich mit meinem PG auf den Profibus hänge, sehe ich alle Teilnehmer.
Wer kann mir bei diesen Problem helfen?

MfG
bastler


----------



## HaDi (3 Oktober 2008)

Da hätte ich erst mal ein paar Fragen:

-Hängen noch mehr Teilnehmer am Bus ?
-Abschlusswiderstände korrekt eingelegt ?
-richtige GSD-Datei verwendet ?
-HW-Konfig stimmt mit Hardware überein, lässt sich ohne Fehler übersetzen und ist geladen ?
-SEND bzw. RECV korrekt ?

Kannst ja mal dein Projekt hier reinstellen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bastler (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo 
zu 1.: nur ein Teilnehmer, Adresse 5,
zu 2.: auf beiden Seiten stehen die Schalter auf ON, grüne Ader jeweils auf A1, rote Ader jeweils auf B1,
zu 3.: ja,
zu 4.: ohne Probleme übersetzbar und in AG einspielbar,
zu 5.: Was meinst du damit?

MfG
bastler


----------



## HaDi (3 Oktober 2008)

Mit SEND bzw. RECV meine ich die Parametrierung von FC1 bzw. FC2.
Der CP ist im RUN und sowohl CP als auch WAGO zeigen Busfehler (Blinken oder Dauerlicht) ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bastler (3 Oktober 2008)

Genau, der CP ist in Run und Busfehler-LED blinkt, und beim Koppler leuchtet die BF-LED.
Also ich rufe FC1 und FC2 im OB1 auf:

Netzwerk 1:

call FC1
CPLADDR:=W#16#100
send:=P#DB10.DBX0.0 Byte 142
DONE:=M100.0
ERROR:=M100.1
STATUS:=MW102

Netzwerk 2:

call FC2
CPLADDR:=W#16#100
RECV:=P#DB11.DBX0.0 BYTE 142
NDR:=M110.0
ERROR:=M110.1
STATUS:=MW112
DPSTATUS:=MB111

Gruß
bastler


----------



## bastler (3 Oktober 2008)

Ich muß dazu sagen, dass ich bisher mit Step 7 nur Fehlersuche in vorhanden Anlagen gemacht habe. Ich hoffe das ich das so richtig programmiert habe mit dem FC1 und FC2.


----------



## HaDi (3 Oktober 2008)

Das sieht soweit für mich korrekt aus, sofern die Länge (142 Bytes) mit den in HW-Konfig vergebenen Adressen (höchste verwendete Adresse =141) übereinstimmt.
Damit die Logik mit dem bekannten Eingangs-/Ausgangsabbild übereinstimmt, würd ich am Anfang vom OB1 den FC2 und am Ende den FC1 aufrufen, das hat jetzt aber nix mit dem Fehler zu tun.
Hast du das WAGO-Handbuch, vielleicht steht da ja auch was drin zum Thema Busfehler.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bastler (3 Oktober 2008)

Ich werd mir am Montag mal ein S7-Projekt anschauen, in dem der selbe Koppler eingebaut ist. Da ist zwar kein CP 342-5 verbaut sondern ne CPU mit intergrierten Profibus, aber vielleicht bekomme ich da ja noch was raus. Im Handbuch hab ich auch nichts gefunden.

Gruß 
bastler


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2008)

Steht in MW102 und MW112 eine 0 (das wäre gut)? Ansonsten mal die angezeigte Nummer in der Hilfe zum Baustein nachschlagen.


----------



## bastler (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

Im MW102 steht eine -28894 uns im MW 112 steht eine -28893.
Welche höchste vergebene Adresse in der Hardwarekonfig wird bei Send bzw. Recv eingetragen?

Gruß
bastler


----------



## bastler (4 Oktober 2008)

In der Hilfe steht zu 8F23 (-28893) bzw. 8F22 (-28894) "Bereichslängenfehler beim Lesen eines Parameters z.B. DB zu Kurz"!
Was muß ich denn da ändern?

Gruß 
bastler


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ist denn dein DB10 bzw. DB11 mindestens 142 Bytes groß und hast du ihn in die SPS übertragen ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## MSB (4 Oktober 2008)

Nochmal eine Anmerkung zur GSD-Datei,
ich habe auf meinem Rechner mehrere 750-301, z.B. mit Unterschiedlichen Firmware-Ständen,
hast du die wirklich schon mal alle probiert?

Hast du die Module (softwaremäßig) in der Station richtig, bei den älteren musste man eine bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten,
also zuerst Intelligente/Analoge, dann erst Digitale.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bastler (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe den DB angepaßt und jetzt läuft es.

Ich habe folgenden Wao-Modul-Aufbau:

16x DI (8x2),
6x AI (3x2),
16x DO (8x2),

In der Hardwarekonfig sieht es so aus:
2 AI Adresse 0-3
2 AI Adresse 4-7
2 AI Adresse 8-11
16 DI Adresse 12-13
16 DO Adresse 0-1

Der DB für "Recv" muß also 14 Byte groß sein under DB für "Send" 2 Byte!
Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Gruß
bastler


----------



## HaDi (5 Oktober 2008)

Im Prinzip ja, entscheidend ist, dass SEND bzw. RECV an FC1/FC2 entsprechend den vergebenen Hardwareadressen in HW-Konfig parametriert sind und dass die DBs (mindestens) diese Länge haben. Du könntest aber auch andere Datenbereiche benutzen (Merker oder PA), es scheint aber üblich zu sein, DBs zu benutzen.

In deinem Fall sollte also:

SEND:=P#DB10.DBX0.0 BYTE 2

und

RECV:=P#DB11.DBX0.0 BYTE 14

sein.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Du kannst natürlich auch nur einen DB nehmen und z.B.
RECV:=P#DB10.DBX0.0 BYTE 14
und
SEND:=P#DB10.BDX14.0 BYTE 2
schreiben.
[/edit]


----------



## bastler (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich denke jetzt hab ich's soweit verstanden. Allen einen rechtherzlichen Dank für die Hilfe!

MfG
bastler


----------

